# OG Kush, Strain Specific information & tips.



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

I am growing OG this run. I need any strain specific information anyone has on this strain. 

Duration of Cycle. Yeild. Strain specific plusses and problems. 

Thanks!


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

which og cut you got...az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

Actual Orignal OG Kush(master maybe) From Clones. From a Medical supplier I know(im medical as well legal and licensed).


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

it's not master kush..totally didfferent growth....here's the known cuts floating....thanks to wick for gathering it together...


> -*Tahoe*= cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.
> 
> -*Larry*= The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from
> 
> ...


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah I get you now, Triple.


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

there all fairly similar with only mild def in yeild,high,smell/taste....all have a decent stretch...medium feeders....forms golf ball nugs mostly(not single cola dominant)...lemon taste...az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

Well hows this. 

I have 2 4x8 tables with 1000watt hps on movers. Using the classic flora setup from genhydro. 

What should they yeild per plant aproximately(21 plants a table). How long should I expect to bud for(12/12 cycle)? My vegging will be done this week. And so far so good. 

Given that is og. . .


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

> Given that is og. . .


again you want specific answers to a generic strain name...you need to be precise when you want precise info...you'll see 10weeks flower,medium feed, topped an staked...has a decent stretch golf ball style nugs....as for the 1k one'a mover..the most you'll see is 2#-2.5#...a mover doesn't increase light so a 3#plus yeild is typically unheard of using just 1 1khps with the add'a light an another 1k you'll see closer to 4 givin that your grow room condition are optimum...az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

OG Triple

2 4x8 Tables, each one has a 1000 watt hps over it, on 4 foot movers, and I have an 8 bulb t5 supplementing light in between. 21 in each Table, with an aggressive feading schedule, ebb n flow. 

Flora: Mirco, Grow, Bloom. Floralicious Plus, Liquid Koolbloom. 

No co2 boosting yet, but will for the last 8 weeks of bloom(pre flush), as well as adding Flora Nectar to the mix(pre flush).


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

> Flora, Mirco, Grow, Bloom.


you ever heard or try the lucas gh formula..perfect for mj while cutting out the grow part of the formula....saves a lil $$ on un-nessary stuff....as long as you dont get to hot/clod without large temp swings..with an rh of around 40-60 depending on what stage of flower your in you'll see at least 3# as long as you dont under/over feed...az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

WHen you say #, what measurement is that you speak of? 

Gram, Ounce, Pound?


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

> Pound?


think of a phone..this is a # symbol...az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

Never heard of it, why would you cut the grow? 

That aside, what is the # when you say 3# a gram an ounce or a pound?

I know what a number sign is, I wasn't born on Mars dude, lol, what are you denoting its use for? What measurement? 

WHen you say 2.5# or 3.0# etc. . .


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

well its a pound symbol...so if i say 3# thats #+#+#=3 pounds..lol..now im just givin you shit....anyway yea like i said lucas found that a certain mixing of micro+bloom was a more cost effective recipe while still growing perfect plants...google lucas formula there's tons of threads on the web about it....if you end up not finding one..i'll c&p some info from a good i know of.... good luck an happy growing...az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

Since you never answered the actual questions of mine. . . I put it to everyone else. . . 

On OG(triple) Kush, what is the yeild expected. . . what is the duration. . . any issues?


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

> Since you never answered the actual questions of mine. . . I put it to everyone else. . .
> 
> On OG(triple) Kush, what is the yeild expected. . . what is the duration. . . any issues?



no wonder you couldn't understand this symbol's meaning#...you cant read....since I've answered your questions several times...even the one about what strain of og you had to be specific about...thanks no problem for that....or buy recommending a cheaper nute regi using the same nutes your running just more effectively.....i'll walk you threw your og run...she'll need to be vegged to 10-15 inches topped an staked....she'll prolly double her stretch....she feeds good around 900-1100 ppm during flowering....she'll be in your room for at least 10weeks flowerings....if you need me to hold your hand anymore no problem i got time to repeat myself a 4th time....az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

Well you kept going off on tangents. 

Anyway, you don't need to be offensive, I didn't need help with my nutes. . . they work fine. I just want strain specific info for the OG. Thats it, not anything else. That nutrient idea doesn't make sense(to me), its a three part system, that has worked for me for years. That aside, thanx for your help, I just want to know the simple strain info, like when you get the big book of buds and it tells you simple stuff like, 75 days, indoors or outdoors, best at 50 inches, yeild expected 500 grams per m2. etc. etc. etc. 

On another note, Im not a newspeak, Orwellian, text talker, so # I wasn't thinking pound(to me thats just the number sign), when I think pound I think Lb. Sorry for the confusion. 

Are there any issues you(or anyone else knows of) with that I need to watch for as far as desease, succeptability to say, mold, etc(like jack herrer, it is a strain that tends to mold if not watched well). 

Thank you.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been growing for 16 years, in Portland, Montana, Washington Vancouver & SO Cal. So, please don't try to "hold my hand etc. " 

I just need some strain info, any and all you have. I have never ever done OG. 

Big Buds, Erckle, Jack Herrer, Trinity, Super Silver Haze, Blue Berry, etc. etc. etc. these I have done, just not OG. The man I got the Clones from, has disapeared from the scene suddenly, so the person most qualified to give me this information, is not around when I need him, shit happens I suppose. 

What sugar products are going to work best in end budding with OG, can I do color trix with the temperature, does it lead to bending and leading. . . ?


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

> succeptability to say, mold, etc(like jack herrer, it is a strain that tends to mold if not watched well).


this why i say yeilds an quality are grower specfic..most densed packed gooey buds will get mold if conditions allow an the growers not paying attention.....


> like when you get the big book of buds and it tells you simple stuff like, 75 days, indoors or outdoors, best at 50 inches, yeild expected 500 grams per m2. etc. etc. etc.


expected yeilds are crap if your rooms not on point....flowering times can be changed due to poor nute'ing....but she'll see 10weeks=70days....


> That nutrient idea doesn't make sense(to me), its a three part system


the idea of the world being flat didn't make sense to alot of people when the idea was first brought first...after testing an time it became slowly accepted....doing a little re-search into the gh line via the web you would'a at some point encounterd threads on the lucas formala an lucas himself giving scientific proof an pics using his system...which really he learnd himself from another lesser known grower...but took it upon himself to put the testing in an get it out there....


> Well you kept going off on tangents


i like to get stoned....sometimes when i talk i get lead astray from the original subject but usally only to make a point regaurding specfic parts of a post...
az


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 5, 2009)

> What sugar products are going to work best in end budding with OG


most of these product are just a base of sugerwater...some have said they raise the brinx levels but as far proof it has yet to be determined....same can be said for most enzyme products geared at breaking down old roots...there have been threads showing the bulk of the leading companies enzymes in fact did nothing at all but waste money....tried an true blackstrap molasses is whats up...bubbled for 24-48 hours prior to use to make it more readily available to the plants via the root zone....


> can I do color trix with the temperature


you can but doing things like this can lead to mold an a lesser yeild...she'll color up on her own if grown properly an the rooms conditions allow...hotter rooms typically dont color up as much....but i see your gonna run co2 an growing for 16 years im sure you'd know that co2 absorption occurs more readily at 80-85 degree's F....you'll want to remove or thoroughly reduce co2 content if your doing cold manipulation....az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanx, 

I realise the heat issue with co2, hence my hesitency to use it for an entire crop rotation. As far as it goes, you know we can't all read and see and watch and hear every article ever written on every grower etc. etc. 

But thanks for the heads up, I will look him and his concept up. 

Hey, we all get stoned, personally last night, I was just back from the er(on morphine) where I almost lost my finger do to a plant born contagion(yet unidentified). I never even knew that was possible. So I was a bit on edge. 

Good times, and on with my growing, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## poke smot420 (Oct 5, 2009)

i grew OG in soil grow (avatar picture) it took almost 60-65 days to finish


----------



## tea tree (Oct 5, 2009)

wtf is a plant born conatgion? Lol, elaborate cuz I got to hear that. As far as the cut list of ogs dont forget that reserva privada's og is the s1 of chemdawg. That is a nice one I think, lol, I mean I am stoked, I know they are all good. I am growing the og 18 from res priv and I was doing good until I thru the ozone in the tent and I have basically stalled her. I am tryinh to feed her teas and b1 and clone her but only time will tell. Smells lemon as hell, like pinesol. Nice.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 6, 2009)

I find out tomorrow morning at my appointment, what it was specifically. 

I had a small nick on my finger. . . I wash my hands constantly as not to spread anything from plant to plant. The nick was infected by either a biotic, spore, or bug. In less than a day, my finger was swollen at least twice its normal size. Very red, purple and white around the wound site. Hand it self very very painful, with a fever, and vein redening around the hand and left arm where the wound was. 

They administered two differen't instravenious iv's that each had mucho crazy anti-biotics, and morphine for pain. 

They took several blood cultures, and cut the finger open to releave the pressure. 

They suggested without my prompting the information, that it was from gardening/plants. The only plants I garden presently are my medical patch.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you, 

poke smot 420, 

question, 

how tall were they, and how long did you veg before you flowered, . . . ? 

and is the vegging part of your 65 days, or is it just 65 of flowering. . . ?


----------



## poke smot420 (Oct 6, 2009)

it was like 65 days flowering. they were around 3 feet tall. look at attachments... its proabably not the exact same type of OG... i got my seeds in sacramento.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 7, 2009)

How many plants, what was the yeild?


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 12, 2009)

I noticed red and purple veining along stalks on the OG's, is this normal for this strain?


----------



## highstandards (Oct 13, 2009)

The Good Doctor said:


> I noticed red and purple veining along stalks on the OG's, is this normal for this strain?


Im just finishing up my first SFV OG plant. She is on day 48 currently and is looking pretty close to done.

She has had a partly red stalk since purchase and has had very red leaf stems her whole mature life.

I purchased her as a clone from a local club. I transplanted her into FFOF and vegged for ten days before going into the flower room. She was about 6" tall going in and ended up at 22" tall after the stretch. The trichs are just starting to go cloudy. Id be surprised if she has much more than a week or so left in her, but I will try to be patient. 

22days flower






37days flower






47 days flower


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been told 65 yo 70 days. . . let me know if you get a good result with less flowering time.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 13, 2009)

My strain came to So Cal during the first OG runs. This was originally a 707 triple OG Crossed, so litterally two kinds of OG from the OGOG. . . lol. My stems/stalks all have the red/purple thing going on. I guess that is normal. First time with OG here. 

I always heard it was a 70day run of blooming. With longer veg cycle, so I stayed away from it in the past.


----------



## eric8313 (Oct 14, 2009)

this is my buddies recipe and he grows the dankest skywalker and larry. http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f9/amazing-og-recipe-i-want-share-everyone-12279/index3.html


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2009)

8 plants from seeds .. from one seedy bud of OG Kush ... from Hortipharm 

Cola's weigh 40-50 g (wet)... avg 4 Cola's /topped plant

about 10 wks flowering .. after 6 wks vegging in the sun


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice, do you think the 6 week veg was really needed, or that you saw the extra results?


----------



## Roland (Oct 17, 2009)

The Good Doctor said:


> Nice, do you think the 6 week veg was really needed, or that you saw the extra results?


I think it gave em a good start .. I did notice a difference between pot size .. a small increase in pot size while vegging.. made several inches of height difference later even though all plants went into the same size containers after 6 wks


----------



## Rydub (Oct 18, 2009)

i know this may sound kind of newbish but what the hell. I know you dont need any nute help. but just incase you havent heard that AN released a bloom enhancer that is supossed to be specifcaly for kush strains. Maybe its a bunch of crap but ya never know. Kushie Kush is the name,sounds kind of cheesy to me.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh thanx for the help, I was just giving homy some crap because he kepts missing the point. I didn't want general growing information, like its my first time growing, I want strain specific information, like what you just gave me.


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 18, 2009)

lol..i gave more then enough og points...all i've seen is re-caps of shit i already told you...70 days in flower....yada yada...az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 20, 2009)

generally your right. . . everyone says 70, I like that some people who have actually grown it, have started posting, thats fun. 

Im giving you shit, just waiting for some more info. I have noticed that it is a strain with a limit of good solid information on the strain.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone who is growing or has grown OG please post your information! There is not enough OG info on here yet!


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 26, 2009)

like i've said i've ran threw the sfv,ghost,an poison cuts of og.....an posted all the info you'll need...anything beyond will be people just posting pics of there particular cuts or seed copies of the og which may or may not pertain to you....i'd be hard pressed if anymore then 5-10 people on this site have grown the real triple og cut...which by one of your last posts i dont think you have....in any case this thread is gonna get over repetitive after the first couple pages...all of the info will be generally the same as the one's posted already within..with the only noticble difference's being people own grow tech's which your not using yourself.....in anycase.....az


----------



## humble learner (Oct 26, 2009)

I know for a fact that the very FIRST original cut of OG kush that went for 6000+ LB was re-named at a lot of canibus clubs without the growers consent I see a few of those names being tossed around. I still have access to the original cut and my friends who still grow it are getting 6 LBs from 4 lights and another getting 10 LBs from 4 lights and another getting 15 LBs from 6 lights. The 2 getting 10 and 15 are using GH, the one getting 6 is using Canna. They do flood n drain in rockwool and lollipop them fitting at least 30 per light or more with c02 and the works but they also hand feed and drain to waste. All of these growers have been growing the same cut for at least 8 years and everybody prefers their kush over anyone's, even the clubs.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 28, 2009)

I am using Flora(three part) and the rest of the system, blend, nectar, licious etc. . . under 2 1000watt hps, on movers. 40 plants total. 20 a table. What do you think will happen. All looking good and healthy, and the buds are putting on 1 to 2 centemeters a day. 

I wonder if I am going to get a half pound. 2 pounds. 4 pounds. Any guesses?


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 28, 2009)

Azgrow, what makes you think it isn't triple? If it isn't that, what would it be? 

A good friend, who has been doing nothing but cloning for 16 years, is the one from whom I received the originial cuts. He supplies many of the most trust worthy Medical Shops in SoCal, and a few in Norcal as well.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 28, 2009)

The Good Doctor said:


> I am using Flora(three part) and the rest of the system, blend, nectar, licious etc. . . under 2 1000watt hps, on movers. 40 plants total. 20 a table. What do you think will happen. All looking good and healthy, and the buds are putting on 1 to 2 centemeters a day.
> 
> I wonder if I am going to get a half pound. 2 pounds. 4 pounds. Any guesses?


I would say at least count on 20 grams per plant maybe an oz per plant. Thats being modest considering I don't know how well of a grower you are. I would shoot for 2 LB's total as long as you follow the feeding schedule and don't burn them.


----------



## Azgrow (Oct 28, 2009)

> This was originally a 707 triple OG Crossed


from you saying this....az


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah the original 707 og and triple og crossed back. . . so its triple og, or just og if anything. . .


----------



## The Good Doctor (Oct 29, 2009)

And I actually meant the 747 by the way. . . . 707 was a headband I used to have. . . and am getting again. 747 og and triple og crossed.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Nov 3, 2009)

Post cloning. . . 2 weeks veg, 1 week transition, 2 weeks flowering so far.


----------



## Roland (Nov 3, 2009)

The Good Doctor said:


> Post cloning. . . 2 weeks veg, 1 week transition, 2 weeks flowering so far.


Cool ... lookin' good ... I like the string mesh ...........


----------



## The Good Doctor (Nov 3, 2009)

Most hydro stores have them now, pre made trellis net 10 to 15 dollars. They make 5x15 and 5x30.

I went horizontal with the top and got more konas that way.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are my most recent OG pix. . .


----------



## mariapastor (Jan 13, 2010)

My og likes to throw sets of threes I wonder what cut my og seeds came from


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 28, 2010)

what happend?


----------



## Holamikey (May 26, 2010)

I've got the xxx cut as well. Got it from a very reliable source. It's a quick grower, has stretched a fair amount in the 11 days since I flipped the switch. Loves her gh mix I give her. Check out what swerve does, I use all that (micro, bloom, liquid koolbloom, cal-mag, and hygrozyme) plus I use bud candy. Run my ppms currently at 1150ish. No burn and really fresh growth. She's a hardy woman!


----------



## baaka~san (Jun 15, 2010)

any updates ?


----------



## The Good Doctor (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry everyone, that grow went very very well. . . 2.3lbs out of 2x1000watt lights. . . there was some more scrap and scrag also, but as far as real buds go, that was it. . . but not bad for a first time hydro grow. . . Ill load up some more pix soon, and show you my new setup. . . totally changed. . .


----------



## Galive (Mar 15, 2013)

hey i know this is some newbie questions {cuz its my first grow} , but my plant is vegging im gonna give it a week or 2 more before going into flowring.
my question is should i supercrop it? cuz i've been reading alot about supercropping OG kush cuz the plant doesnt give a huge yield?
here is the plant so far..

also i need some tips on some important things about pot growing please!

http://s467.beta.photobucket.com/user/galive/media/5A26A4C4-DB92-4401-97EA-0615C274DCA3-675-0000007B29AFA306_zpsb373d8c7.jpg.html


----------

